# Atlas, Minerva Metastasis, Counter-Strike - lauter tolle Mods. Apropos: Sagen Sie...



## Administrator (29. Juni 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Goddess (29. Juni 2006)

Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.


----------



## butt3rkeks (29. Juni 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.


  
Mod - Modifikation, die


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (29. Juni 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.



Würde mich an dieser Stelle mal interessieren, wieviele Leute dies nicht wissen, weil jeder immer nur von "Mod" spricht


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juni 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.



Rischtisch


----------



## MICHI123 (29. Juni 2006)

hab der mod angekreuzt, weil ich das auch sage, aber korrekt ist natürlich die mod - die modifikation. 

btw: wieso heisst es DAS laptop???


----------



## mara-jade (29. Juni 2006)

Wenn ichs schreibe, dann immer, korrekterweise, die Mod, aber bei Unterhaltungen sag ich der Mod, weil die Mod gesprochen einfach blöd klingt.


----------



## Phade (1. Juli 2006)

mara-jade am 29.06.2006 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ichs schreibe, dann immer, korrekterweise, die Mod, aber bei Unterhaltungen sag ich der Mod, weil die Mod gesprochen einfach blöd klingt.



Dito.   



Spoiler



... ist so eine Männersache...


----------



## DawnHellscream (2. Juli 2006)

Phade am 01.07.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> mara-jade am 29.06.2006 23:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so seh ichs auch ...deswegen hab ich auch [x] der Mod


----------



## Oceanblue26 (3. Juli 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.



100% agree so isses


----------



## DP3 (3. Juli 2006)

^^ Sach auch immer der Mod, aber wenn ich mall die Mod (*g*) schreibe dann schreibe ich immer die Mod ^^.
"Der Mod" ist einfach ungangssprachlich geworden, wie man es ja auch derzeit an den Umfrageergebnissen sieht.


----------



## DF2 (3. Juli 2006)

Es ist aber natürlich DIE Mod. Da es DIE Modifikation ist. Nicht der modifikation oder gar das modifikation.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (4. Juli 2006)

MICHI123 am 29.06.2006 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hab der mod angekreuzt, weil ich das auch sage, aber korrekt ist natürlich die mod - die modifikation.
> 
> btw: wieso heisst es DAS laptop???




Ich sag die Mod[ifikation] und der Klapprechner hihihi.


----------



## Konrad1985 (6. Juli 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.



die mod, weil die modifikation, aber die mod klingt scheiße, deswegen sag ich hier der mod... ach unsre liebe deutsche grammatik...


----------



## Klon1234 (6. Juli 2006)

[x] den Mod


----------



## iakchos (8. Juli 2006)

Komisch. Ich hab mir folgendes überlegt: Wenn ich nur "Mod" sage, dann sage ich der Mod.

Wenn nich aber ein zusammengesetztes Wort mit Mod sage, dann sage ich die Mod.

Also:
"Kennst du schon den neusten Mod?
aber
"Ich bring die dann die BF2-Mod auf CD mit"

Vllt. denke ich bei letzterem Fall eher an "Modifikation"  :-o


----------



## faZe (15. Juli 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.



That's it


----------



## DaT_Firewalker (20. Juli 2006)

[x] wechselnd.
beim Nachdenken was ich so sage ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Artikel in Abhägigkeit des Modifikationsnamens verwende:
- der Counter-Strike Mod
- die Dystopia Mod (hier fällt mir gleich auf, das "a" ein weibliche lateinische Endung ist)
- die Desert Combat Mod
- der Mercanaries Mod
- der First Strike Mod
- der X-Isle Mod
- die Action QuakeII Mod
- der Sven Coop Mod
- die Specialists Mod
- die Rocket Arena Mod
usw. usf.

Natürlich ist das nur dann relevant, wenn später im Gespräch/chat/post nochmal das Wort Mod ohne den spezifischen Modtitel vorkommt, dort wird dann der titelspezifische Artikel weiterverwendet.
Meistens werden allerdings die Titel ohne den Zusatz "Mod" verwendet.
"Mod" alleine verwende ich hauptsächlich in Fragen, wobei mir auffällt, dass der Artikel von der Größe abzuhängen scheint. Ein serverseitiger Mod (der VIP Mod) ist männlich, aber aber eine server- und clientseitige Modifikation ist weiblich.


Gott bin ich scheiße.


----------



## fredfreak (20. Juli 2006)

Na ja in der pcg steht auch immer  "den mod gibts auf..."
also: kreuz für "der mod"

p.s.:Grammatikfetischisten


----------



## dukannstmich (25. Juli 2006)

fredfreak am 20.07.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja in der pcg steht auch immer  "den mod gibts auf..."
> also: kreuz für "der mod"
> 
> p.s.:Grammatikfetischisten



hasch recht...ales dumes menschs
wehr braochd gramadtik?
wher braochd artickel!?

ich bennudz gar kaine artickel mehr:
ich frak halt mein kumbel:
"ehy, hasch du mod?"


----------



## memphis76 (26. Juli 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.


Naja ... "den Mod" gab es ja nicht als Auswahl, also hab ich ebenfalls "die Mod" genommen   



Spoiler



In Wahrheit hab ich "die Mod" wg. oben genannter Begründung genommen: die Modifikation ...



Gruß
Memphis


----------



## GenZero (2. August 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.


Immer schön grammatisch korrekt


----------



## MegaBauer (14. August 2006)

fredfreak am 20.07.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja in der pcg steht auch immer  "den mod gibts auf..."
> also: kreuz für "der mod"
> 
> p.s.:Grammatikfetischisten



Wenn man in Modder-Foren "der Mod" sagt, gibts meist ordentlich einen auf den Deckel, negative Prestige-Punkte, Aufklärungen und Begründungen wie sie hier auch zu lesen sind.

Also nochmal für alle: Es heißt die Mod(ifikation), und wer was anderes schreibt, gibt der Pisa-Studie recht. Dass PC-Games auch "der Mod des Monats" schreibt (hab mal schnell in meinem Archiv nachguckt), habe ich bisher immer überlesen. Für mich war die Mod selbstverständlich und ich dachte immer nur irgendwelche Trottel mit ihren 3-Brush-Maps machen das falsch. Jetzt weiß ich: PC-Games ist schuld.


----------



## Bairaq (17. August 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.



Ich sage "der Mod", aber ich weiß das "Mod" ein Kurzform von "Modifikation" ist...Grammatik ist halt nicht alles


----------



## Gilion (25. August 2006)

Ich habe ebenfalls "die Mod" gewählt, da ich auch an Modifikation gedacht hab. Ausserdem sage ich auch in Gesprächen immer "die Mod", auch wenn sich das bescheuert anhören mag...


----------



## matt2000deluxe (5. September 2006)

Moment!
Wieder einmalmal sehe ich alles anderst als alle anderen (Bin ich anderst?  ).

Ich bin der Auffassung, dass *"Mod"* die Abkürzung von *"Modification"* ist!
Nachdem _*"(the) Modification"*_ allerdings geschlechtslos ist, wären grammatikalisch alle Antworten richtig.

Ich jedenfalls sage schon immer *die Mod*.   

Grüße,
Matze


----------



## Angroth (3. Oktober 2006)

matt2000deluxe am 05.09.2006 06:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment!
> Wieder einmalmal sehe ich alles anderst als alle anderen (Bin ich anderst?  ).
> 
> Ich bin der Auffassung, dass *"Mod"* die Abkürzung von *"Modification"* ist!
> ...


irgendwie beängstigend, dass ca. 2/3 "der mod" sagen. aber naja, gibt halt eine menge seltsamer menschen. viele von denen sagen ja auch "der boni" ohne zu wissen, dass es in der einzahl "bonus" heißt, und nur in der mehrzahl "boni". das gleiche gilt für das wort "modus". da gibt es auch eine menge seltsamer menschen, die in der einzahl von "der modi" sprechen. wenn ich jedes mal meinem bedrängnis, mir die haare auszureißen wenn ich so etwas lese nachgeben würde, dann hätte ich heute nicht einmal mehr glatze.


----------



## Gothic123456789 (16. Oktober 2006)

SYSTEM am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Natürlick der wie hört sich denn das oder die an!


----------



## Puppillenkilla (18. Oktober 2006)

Oceanblue26 am 03.07.2006 06:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag auch die Mod, und ich finde der Mod hört sich komisch an, da man ja an die Modifikation gewöhnt ist!!!!


----------



## halifax (1. November 2006)

blubb..ich sage z.B. "ich wünsche mir DEN mod.." daher leite ich sprachlich DER mod ab...auch wenn`s korrekt  wäre zu sagen "ich wünsche mir DIE mod" ...subjektiv betrachtet hört sich`s besser an. man gewöhnt sich leider auch an falsche formulierungen


----------



## Dumbi (1. November 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.


*sign* 
Die einzig richtige Erklärung.


----------



## einkaufswagen (1. November 2006)

Goddess am 29.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die "Mod", da "Mod" eine Kurzform von Modifikation ist.



Jo, und das weiß sicherlich auch die überwätligende Mehrheit der Leser hier... nur hört sich - GESPROCHEN - "DER Mod" einfach besser an


----------



## IXS (12. November 2006)

Der MOD 
Das ist eindeutig DER Moderator (eines Forums z.B.)


Die MOD
Das ist DIE Modifikation, die ein Spiel verändert.
(die einzig richtige Antwort zur Umfrage  )


Das MOD
Das ist DAS sogenannte Sound-Modul, entstanden in AMIGA Zeiten.

... hoffe, das ist nun geklärt


----------

